# My day at Nocton Hall. 32 Black and White photos



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

Nocton Hall RAF Hospital

Nocton Hall itself was believed to be haunted by one particular sobbing ghost, before it was burnt down. The ghost of a young girl was said to roam the halls and particularly enjoy haunting one bedroom within the building. Several staff who stayed in the room were awakened on separate occasions at exactly four thirty in the morning to find a young girl standing at the end of the bed. She was sobbing and speaking incoherently about a ‘devilish man’ who had ‘done this to her’. It is believed that this was the ghost of a young servant girl who lived in the house and was tragically murdered by the owner’s son after he had his way with her but then found out that she had become pregnant. This was obviously an inconvenience to the young master so he disposed of her.

A ‘Grey Lady’ has also been known to roam the halls of the old building.

The RAF hospital on the grounds is said to be haunted by various patients of the place, however, since the hospital was little used this is debatable since not many people died at all in the location and the dilapidated, spooky atmosphere of the place probably adds to modern tales of the supernatural.

History of Nocton Hall

Standing in the grounds of the remains of a beautiful listed building, RAF Nocton Hall is a deserted RAF hospital.

The hospital was originally built in 1940 but hadn’t even been used when it was decided that it was too small to be an RAF hospital and another hospital was built in a different location in the county.

In 1945, (the end of the war,) Nocton Hall hospital was chosen to be the RAF general hospital for Lincolnshire and several new buildings were erected on the site in 1946, with the hospital officially opening in 1947.

By 1966 the hospital had most of the facilities needed for a normal hospital due to the fact that buildings such as a maternity ward, operating theatres and a neuro-psychiatric ward had been built and opened as well as a few others. In 1983 the 740 bed hospital was closed, only to be leased to the US armed forces in 1984 to be a US Air Force wartime contingency hospital, which was used during the Gulf War but only 35 casualties were treated there during this war.

The site was officially closed in 1994 and has stood empty since 1995…

Taken from Haunted History of Lincolnshire



1 by deklufc1, on Flickr



2 by deklufc1, on Flickr



3 by deklufc1, on Flickr



4 by deklufc1, on Flickr



5 by deklufc1, on Flickr



6 by deklufc1, on Flickr



7 by deklufc1, on Flickr



8 by deklufc1, on Flickr



9 by deklufc1, on Flickr



10 by deklufc1, on Flickr



11 by deklufc1, on Flickr



12 by deklufc1, on Flickr



13 by deklufc1, on Flickr



14 by deklufc1, on Flickr



15 by deklufc1, on Flickr



16 by deklufc1, on Flickr



17 by deklufc1, on Flickr



18 by deklufc1, on Flickr



19 by deklufc1, on Flickr



20 by deklufc1, on Flickr



21 by deklufc1, on Flickr



22 by deklufc1, on Flickr



23 by deklufc1, on Flickr



24 by deklufc1, on Flickr



25 by deklufc1, on Flickr



26 by deklufc1, on Flickr



27 by deklufc1, on Flickr



28 by deklufc1, on Flickr



29 by deklufc1, on Flickr



30 by deklufc1, on Flickr



31 by deklufc1, on Flickr



32 by deklufc1, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed my first experience


----------



## Commando (Nov 17, 2014)

Great pictures Deklufc. Being black and white makes it more atmospheric. Looks like a very dangerous building. Rather you than me! Thanks, Ed.


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

Commando said:


> Great pictures Deklufc. Being black and white makes it more atmospheric. Looks like a very dangerous building. Rather you tham me! Thanks, Ed.



Thanks Ed.
Its very dangerous if you venture into the burnt out parts. Loads of concrete stairs and floors to navigate but 
all in all a great experience.
I do have colour photos available to view


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice to see some b&w pics around here. Cool explore too! I take it access wasn't too bad, considering your Missus was wearing such heels


----------



## johno23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great B&W shots of the old place,they really do it justice !!
Some parts we didn't see upstairs,as I didn't trust that rather dodgy staircase.
We concentrated on the extensive cellars and the exterior.
Did you visit the old hospital site nearby??.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some of the areas look rather precarious!! but you,ve done a cracking job with the B&W shots.


----------



## deklufc (Nov 22, 2014)

SlimJim said:


> Nice to see some b&w pics around here. Cool explore too! I take it access wasn't too bad, considering your Missus was wearing such heels



MMMMMM those shoes  Lou was wearing trainers for the first shoot. we decided to check out the hall, wasnt going to venture in this day but we thought sod it too good to pass on. So we took things carefully and we were glad we did. Enjoyed the Hall and the shoot.
Access was good . Stuck to the less dangerous areas of course but wouldnt try and attempt the broken staircase leading upto the upper floors.


----------



## deklufc (Nov 22, 2014)

johno23 said:


> Great B&W shots of the old place,they really do it justice !!
> Some parts we didn't see upstairs,as I didn't trust that rather dodgy staircase.
> We concentrated on the extensive cellars and the exterior.
> Did you visit the old hospital site nearby??.



No we didnt . thats another adventure. Time was running out and darkness was upon us very quickly , no a fan of derelict places in the dark


----------



## deklufc (Nov 22, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Some of the areas look rather precarious!! but you,ve done a cracking job with the B&W shots.



Thank you . True about some of the areas but I didnt venture off stable floors and stairs  Been back yesterday for another shoot. Took 3 locations in in one day . need a rest now . Been bitten by the bug though.
There really is some cracking places to be investigated before they are lost for good.


----------



## deklufc (Nov 22, 2014)

I do have a set in colour but they are nowhere as dramatic and authentic as Black and White.


----------

